# Saginaw Power Bike    ZEPHYR



## gtflyte (Apr 14, 2013)

Picked this up last week I believe its a mid to late forties Zephyr.Where is the serial # location?Was a barn clean out,one owner estate treasure from another person whom bought it and decided to resell  to me. The original engine was missing but still came with a spair motor period correct Briggs N model rope start but not the NP model kick start.Came with the 3 matching 1957 license plates had to have them and the seat  is mounted on top the original seat.The bike is all OG and missing the belt guard.The motor in the pics is placed on the bike and isnt funtional yet but has spark .




















Who  manufactered  the Zephyr brand ?


----------



## richtrix (Apr 14, 2013)

Should be called a scootcycle......Cool bike!


----------



## bike (Apr 14, 2013)

*johnny cash caddy*

frame badge guard gooseneck seem to be huffman- murray chain ring..odd fork
I used to have one on a Roadmaster Truck- 2 small wheels made for an odd duck!


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 14, 2013)

bike said:


> frame badge guard gooseneck seem to be huffman- murray chain ring..odd fork
> I used to have one on a Roadmaster Truck- 2 small wheels made for an odd duck!



Thanks  
Here is a picture of the Gooseneck
The Big H



Seat mounted on top of the Troxel
Also any ideas of  where the seat originated?













Seat Stamp?


----------



## Boris (Apr 14, 2013)

At one time someone on this site said something like "Those look like they were hit with an ugly stick". That may very well be true, but they're still pretty damn cool! Good find Greg. And I see that's not the only one in the stable. Will we be seeing little ones soon?


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 14, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> At one time someone on this site said something like "Those look like they were hit with an ugly stick". That may very well be true, but they're still pretty damn cool! Good find Greg. And I see that's not the only one in the stable. Will we be seeing little ones soon?




"No more"Dear Sharon replied "NO more two is enough"
Good one Dave LMFAO


----------



## 55tbird (Apr 15, 2013)

*Bike is Dayton Huffman*

I have the same Saginaw powerbike and it came with the "Zephr" headbadge as well.  Mike


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 17, 2013)

*engine*

I'm looking for an engine for mine if anyone has one spare

cheers

Colin


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 17, 2013)

55tbird said:


> I have the same Saginaw powerbike and it came with the "Zephr" headbadge as well.  Mike




Thanks Mike ,great that you can confirm  bike's comment about Huffman parts and its origin of manufacturer.I did'nt get the engine belt drive guard with the bike.I would be interested in buying one if any are available.Also if any of you power bike owners have one on your power bike is it possible to get some  detailed  pictures. 
GT


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 21, 2013)

*Engine belt drive guard*

Wanted Two Belt Guards Saginaw Power Bike


----------



## 55tbird (Apr 21, 2013)

*Saginaw powerbike*



gtflyte said:


> Wanted Two Belt Guards Saginaw Power Bike




I would be happy to send pictures of what you need. Mine will be restored soon and has has the continental engine with the kick start, complete with the battery box etc.. Had to buy 2 engines to get one running unit. Send me your email address.  Mike


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 11, 2013)

*Photos please*

Please can someone post some clear focussed photos of the left side of a Powerbike. I'm going to start working on mine soon and i need to see details of the power take off side of the engine.

cheers

Colin


----------



## Rambler (May 12, 2013)

*Saginaw Power Bike at Saginaw Castle Museum*

Located at Saginaw Castle Museum - 500 Federal Ave, Saginaw, MI 48607
www.castlemuseum.org


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!
huh...that almost looks like an Elgin "V" badge???


----------



## Rambler (May 12, 2013)

That's right bricycle, I believe it is an Elgin. The Saginaw Powerbike was sold as kit that could be bolted onto most any bicycle to motorize it.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 13, 2013)

*Rear wheel*

Thanks for exploded diagram Rambler.

Please can someone give me some info on the rear wheel. What size is it? (ie tire size)

cheers

Colin


----------



## Rambler (May 13, 2013)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Please can someone give me some info on the rear wheel. What size is it? (ie tire size)




Powerbike manual says.....

Tire: The 3:50-6 - 2-ply tire should carry a recommended tire pressure of 20 lbs.

Manual does not provide any other information such as tire type or anything else.

Rear Wheel Assembly:


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 13, 2013)

*?*

Could any other Saginaw Powerbike owners please tell me the rear wheel or tyre size on their bike?

thanks

Colin


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2013)

Rambler said:


> That's right bricycle, I believe it is an Elgin. The Saginaw Powerbike was sold as kit that could be bolted onto most any bicycle to motorize it.
> View attachment 96213




Yea, but that doesn't look like any Elgin I've ever seen..... wait, let me clean my glasses...


----------



## gtflyte (May 13, 2013)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Could any other Saginaw Powerbike owners please tell me the rear wheel or tyre size on their bike?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Colin



These pics and tire sz are from my Zephyr Power Bike








This next pics and tire sz is from  my Western Flyer Power Bike






Both rims are og but with different sz tires.
Thanks GregT


----------



## gtflyte (May 14, 2013)

*Patent Link Information*





http://www.google.com/patents/US233...SUY8PzrCuAcaZgdgJ#v=onepage&q=2331976&f=false


----------



## kothe (May 17, 2013)

*saginaw powerbke*

just seen your ad for belt guard  wanted, I also need one and I am thinking about having one made ( will be pricey ), just wondered if you ever found the 2 you were looking for or if you have come up with a solution to the missing part


----------



## gtflyte (May 18, 2013)

kothe said:


> just seen your ad for belt guard  wanted, I also need one and I am thinking about having one made ( will be pricey ), just wondered if you ever found the 2 you were looking for or if you have come up with a solution to the missing part




I would  be interested in one to be fabricated let me no how pricey?
GT


----------



## gtflyte (May 25, 2013)

*Received a used N model Briggs for my powerbike*

Picked up the 1942 motor from the bus terminal in Buffallo NY about 1 hour drive one way on Thursday 4am.Thanks to the guys in the Upper Peninsula 55tbird purchased the motor in Appleton and transported it to Balloontyre who packaged it and got it to the bus station.Fantastic team effort.The motor  took aboiut about 6 days to get to it destination at a cost of only $50.00 I guess the milk run but made it undamaged thanks to Ivo for the supreme packing job.




Hey Mike Thanks you picked out a great motor great compession and spark I put some gas in it and couple pulls and runs .




So now I will start to work on the power bike to get it to running and riding condition.



Thanks GT


----------



## Bill Campbell (Nov 1, 2021)

Rambler said:


> Powerbike manual says.....
> 
> Tire: The 3:50-6 - 2-ply tire should carry a recommended tire pressure of 20 lbs.
> 
> ...



Sure wish I seen this before I took the rear wheel apart , Thankyou for posting


----------



## Bill Campbell (Nov 1, 2021)

Rambler said:


> That's right bricycle, I believe it is an Elgin. The Saginaw Powerbike was sold as kit that could be bolted onto most any bicycle to motorize it.
> View attachment 96213





Rambler said:


> That's right bricycle, I believe it is an Elgin. The Saginaw Powerbike was sold as kit that could be bolted onto most any bicycle to motorize it.
> View attachment 96213



Another great Picture Thanks for sharing


----------

